# Hiking pack for dogs



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

I've always gone hiking with my dogs but lately we're planning longer camping trips and longer hikes. I was wondering what others like for hiking backpacks for their dogs. I currently have my own pack with water, some treats and other things for myself but I figure I could fit more food/water in my own bag if I have the dog pack carry things like their water dish and their own treats and extra leashes, etc..

I'm also getting married in November and for our honeymoon we are going to Grandfather Mountain in North Carolina and bringing the dogs with us. It will be a week long trip and I want to make sure I have everything needed for them. I'm just trying to plan in advance.

Some of the packs are expensive and I don't mind paying the money but I want it to be worth it and would like it to last for a long time!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I've read really good things about the ruffwear, and would like one myself, but having trouble stomaching the price consider I would only use it to carry small things like some water, keys, etc...at events I take them to or for hikes of only a couple hrs.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is an Ollydog pack:









and here's a Granite Gear. Both are several years old.










(now that I look at it, I think I should adjust it so the bags are higher up).

Both have been good, easy to put on, and carry a good amount. As long as the weight is even they stay balanced, I've never had one slip down the side etc.

The one problem I had was with the Granite Gear.. it came with a plastic quick clip, which broke when my big dog ran while wearing it. I ended up using the metal buckle from a dog collar to fix/strengthen it. If I were shopping for a new pack, I think I'd prefer one with metal hardware as opposed to plastic, that said I haven't had any problems with the plastic clip on the Ollydog pack, and my dog has run wearing it.

Neither of the packs were expensive ($30 for the Ollydog and I think around $40 for the Granite gear on clearance), both at REI.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A couple of previous threads:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/equipment-how-use-where-find/150397-doggie-backpacks.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/146998-doggie-saddle-packs.html

I have Ruffwear packs for my dogs and I can say that they are absolutely worth the price, especially if you're going to do a lot of hiking and camping. There are links on those threads about where to buy them at discounted prices.

Here is Halo in her Approach pack:



















I wanted red for Keefer and was able to find an old style Approach in that color a couple of years ago. I don't think it's as nice as the newer version that Halo has, so I just ordered him a Palisades pack last week, and I should have it on Monday. I'll get pictures of him when it arrives. 

Here he is in his old pack:




























You can see the bags are not as streamlined as on the newer Approach.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The Ruffwear packs are great, very high quality and made for the dog's comfort and for durability. They are expensive but worth the price. Another brand that is pretty well made is Kelty. I had the Kelty Chuckwagon pack for my smaller dog (terrier mix) and it was very nice.

I agree the newer style Approach is much nicer, I bought an older one when they went on clearance and it was not so great. I also ended up getting the newer Palisades pack. I really like that the pack comes off with the harness still on the dog.

Here is Bianca in her Ruffwear Palisades pack:


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the Ruffwear palisades pack. It's a little steep on the price but it's high quality. I especially like that the pack is removable so if the dog is squeezing through some tight rocks you can just clip off the pack. 

Here's Blitz with just the harness part, don't have any pictures with the pack on.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh here is Bianca in just the harness part of the Palisades (she looks weird here because I was trying to make her stay standing and she didn't want to; I think she was about to sit down LOL):


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We also have the palisades and I love it! Worth the money.


----------



## Esmiralda33 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have had the old style palisades for years, and Ty runs off leash hiking most of the time. He's slammed it into trees, rolled on it, dunked it in lakes, and once squeezed under some old fencing with it. The only damage was a ripped zipper (easy fix) and it still looks great. Anyone have a medium approach in the old style they want to sell? I'll never bother with a pack that's not ruffwear after this- I've got my monies worth and then some!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Another vote for Ruffwear. Great packs. Luc has the Pallisades and Neb, b/c they don't make the Pallisades in an XS, has the Approach. 

(Though both dogs are getting custom harnesses so that if they get injured they can be carried for long distances comfortably....based on rappelling/tactical rappelling harnesses, so they can move/hike in them as well....but we'll use the Pallisades saddle bags along with the new harnesses.)

Here's Luc last week in his Pallisades:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer's new Palisades pack has arrived:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's Shasta's pack.... Riley has the same pack only green camo...



















I'll have to try and find the name of the pack. I got them at the local independent pet store. Total they were $60 and have held up well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to www.campmor.com. they sell RuffWear packs
at a discount price.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Keefer looks quite handsome in his pack! (of course, he looks handsome anyway, but still.)


----------

